# Colored racky Bits... worth it?



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/products/category/Colored-Racky-Bits
Anyone use these? They're cheap, just wanna know whether they last. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah I use them all the time. They are good. Much better than DeWalt or Bosch bits. I try to use Paulin bits because they're made in Canada but if not the Racky bits are my next choice. Usually that's what the company provides anyway.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Yeah I use them all the time. They are good. Much better than DeWalt or Bosch bits. I try to use Paulin bits because they're made in Canada but if not the Racky bits are my next choice. Usually that's what the company provides anyway.


It's not the bits I have trouble with it's the friggin screws.
I buy in bulk 1000 or so at a time and it seems they are different every time.
Rivers to heads that is.
You have any trouble with that or is it just my supplier?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have more problems with the Milwaukee Shockwave Impact bits. The Phillips head bits round off and I had a Robertson square drive snap off inside the screw head .

My first choice is hex head screws and drivers.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use the double ended bits exclusively.. I just carry the 2 bits with me everywhere. 










I wear them out after about a year and then I buy them again, they are awesome.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Irwin have some impact bits out now, also. I usually buy NZ made driver bits that arent impact rated.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I have more problems with the Milwaukee Shockwave Impact bits. The Phillips head bits round off and I had a Robertson square drive snap off inside the screw head .
> 
> My first choice is hex head screws and drivers.


I've had a couple of the PH2 bits blow up. One of the tips actually split in half. I'll definitely give those double ended bits a try. Thanks gents. :thumbup:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I love the 4" length and they last forever. I usually end up bending them by dropping my impact before they wear out.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

That_Dude said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/products/category/Colored-Racky-Bits
> Anyone use these? They're cheap, just wanna know whether they last. :thumbsup:


They are made by Robertson Screw Co
http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/blog/20...son-screws-completing-the-ultimate-cling-fit/


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/products/category/Colored-Racky-Bits Anyone use these? They're cheap, just wanna know whether they last. :thumbsup:


I use them all the time, they're good bits. Love the Hex ones. The double ended ones don't fit in the impact.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Aegis said:


> I use them all the time, they're good bits. Love the Hex ones. The double ended ones don't fit in the impact.


that is why i stopped using that style after i bought a few grrr


----------

